# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  باقة أناشيد النخبة

## هدوء عاصف

*باقة أناشيد النخبة**



هي باقة من أروع الأناشيد الإسلامية بدون إيقاع
تقريبا 370 أنشودة اخترتها من حوالي 4 آلاف نشيد بدون إيقاع
هي أناشيد النخبة منوعة ولكل الأذواق 

مميزات هذة الأناشيد
اني رفعت وقصصت عن كل الأناشيد الوصلات الدعائية
والكلمات و المقاطع من المحاضرات والدروس التي تكون موضوعة في أول النشيد أو نهايته  
والفراغات في الأناشيد
يعني سوف تسمع الأنشودة فقط بدون أي زيادة عليها ولا فراغ فيها

سوف يتم رفع الأناشيد من موقع تحميل سهل ليتسنى للجميع تحميلها
وغدا سوف أبدأ عملية الرفع
في كل يوم سوف أضع لكم من 10 إلي 20 أنشودة
وسوف تكون مرتبة ترتيب أبجدي




مصدر الموضوع من هنا
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أول 20 أنشودة لهذا اليوم
1
***4326;أبا الحسنين***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?3efiek76tbmelym
****
2
***4326;أبت نفسي تتوب***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?8duqau0a69lg2sf
****
3
***4326;أحزان قلبي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?be2h1qyy42aj4xa
****
4
***4326;أدعوك رب العالمينَ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?awh1y7r3bwq2guc
****
5
***4326;إذا ما قال لي ربي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?bkekium832qzwds
****
6
***4326;أرى الدنيا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?9whs1sg7sx24zw7
****
7
***4326;أرى شمسي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?oa7w05wx1titb1c
****
8
***4326;أسال الهم أحباري***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?8byl3lty4nmodcb
****
9
***4326;اسأل مها عن غزةٍ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?35cjjb20dbds1s5
****
10
***4326;أستغفر الله ***4326;1
http://www.mediafire.com/?ei76rya6izpcinj
****
11
***4326;أستغفر الله ***4326;2
http://www.mediafire.com/?d3oc9qryym56cox
****
12
***4326;أستغفر الله ***4326;3
http://www.mediafire.com/?5bbk67h37h7dbd3

****
13
***4326;استوت عندي الوجوه***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?fwiimg4ad1e05q1
****
14
***4326;إسلامنا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?wx5zt90zes3nee4
****
15
***4326;أشرقت سمانا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?lxuw2kl3j23v972
****
16
***4326;أشكو إلي الله الكروب***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?1377xydq3r3kyhn
****
17
***4326;أشواق المؤمن***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ac176epp3rete5e
****
18
***4326;أشواق الوصال***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?sj2gdjykq8abkcc
****
19
***4326;اصبر لكل مصيبة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?wszb16bl9go9qw4
****
20
***4326;أضفيت علي الحسن العقبى***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?jiyixeva6mqtf6f*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

21
***4326;إبتسم***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?q5y96scopq6qc2c
****
22
***4326;أبعرف ليه***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?eavb4bp4emk9xa6
****
23
***4326;أترى فؤادي***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B4M9KQOU
****
24
***4326;إني أتيتك لائذاً***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?3rflzq79hmgl05t

****
25
***4326;أحبائي خذوا مني سلامي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?sdauv5p7ylzdlqw
****
26
***4326;أحبك ربي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?f94uigq3np4hbob
****
27
***4326;أحبك وأسهر أيامي وليالي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?f94uigq3np4hbob
****
28
***4326;أختاه***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?fo47jzvnasoppr4

****
29
***4326;أخي أنت في البيد***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?5zbyowm4mc4bgz0

****
30
***4326;اذكري ذاك النعيم***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?bd196jdwt2b1bio

----------


## هدوء عاصف

31
***4326;إذا سكت الزّمان ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3BEWFR69
****
32
***4326;أسود الميدان ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U6GRA4T9
****
33
***4326;اشتياقي لكْ غريب ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DUQG7AEQ
****
34
***4326;أصحاب اللواء ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMO6RILH
****
35
***4326;نغمة أضفيت بصوت قارئ مصري ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?d9lne5h5ghu7lld
****
36
***4326; أطوي السنين***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WH88IGH9
****
37
***4326;أعاني بالفراق أسى ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B8JNBIB9
****
38
***4326;أعباد المسيح  1 ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K3ORXB69
****
39
***4326;أعباد المسيح 2  ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LEZ0DUBD
****
40
***4326;أعتذر ***4326;
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4TDHZYE5

----------


## هدوء عاصف

41
***4326;أعداؤك ولو للعدم ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?sz98gxt1fmrg4d8
****
42
***4326;اعذروني***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?xybi2lhj9wtorqv
****
43
***4326;أعشقك نغمه بريئه***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?m0h9w2vwrah10hx
****
44
***4326;أغمد السيف الصقل***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?20tyytluf6trbht
****
45
***4326;أغيب وذو اللطائف لا يغيبُ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?30de4fbvs6sayie
****
46
***4326; افا يا جرح***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?4zlke9bn9qbuj12
****
47
***4326;أقبلت أحمد***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?dad4dhiw87o78h9
****
48
***4326;أكرم بقوم***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?o0a9vxdd092s12q
****
49
***4326; إلا رسول الله  ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?zeojov3bpexjx6o
****
50
***4326;إلا صلاتي ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?***2tjqp36y8orq

----------


## هدوء عاصف

51
ألا نادي بنيكٍ
http://www.mediafire.com/?t2ag1s6j9bs3b60
52
***4326;الأدب مع الله***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?zv1bzc7r41324lt
53
***4326;البراء***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?zxkuqb90uy9rqx0
54
***4326;البشر تسأل***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?fbxvghxbr7aurug
55
***4326;الخطب جل***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?wqgqbj36hianyb3
56
***4326;الزهراء***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?fjsigpkavuj0t1q
57
***4326;ألست المصطفى خير البرايا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ea6e238etooaco
58
***4326;الحصار***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ftqkj320k69538l
59
***4326;السعادة في العبادة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?z6r7xmcyg01uxgp
60
***4326;السيرة الخالدة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?j74jdckwow4c45b
61
***4326;في علمها كفنوني***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?07hdi4zuha90r4x
62
***4326;الصبر نور ويقين***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?or1gru3vrp67feu
63
***4326;الصلوات***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?110yhvi44qacd9v
64
***4326;العفو منك الهي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?qtex7o355ueq165
65
***4326;الفاروق***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?3dn0m5l58lgfn7b
66
***4326;القدس الأبية***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?tnf7gdmdxwyl74r
67
***4326;القدس نادت***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?4xu5796kf62di5q
68
***4326;القرآن***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?875dios953k9kjx
69
***4326;ألقيت بين يديكي السيف والقلما***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?5t4di4h96a9gwch
70
***4326;الله أرسل للبرية أحمداً***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?vxy84wxp0u796d9

----------


## هدوء عاصف

71
***4326;الله أكبر وارتمى قلبي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?s5rsj6ufd5d87uf
72
***4326;الله ربنا هو الإله***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?foq7zxrlh2bs1lb
73
***4326;الله موصينا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?d095ek10o52200r
74
***4326;نغمة الصلاة علي النبي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?2b6n3av8bvx6xuz
75
***4326;إلهي سيدي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?5po8214bv63t007
76
***4326;اللي بقالك في غيابك سكوتك***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?r5vrazo807j5uly
77
***4326;المبدعون***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?8hf71n2s3acmyke
78
***4326;النفس تبكي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?c8e6lp5g8aste1r
79
***4326;إلهي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ro2b1ucprdn8p61
80
***4326;إلهي إلهي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?9udhjuvve4butz6
81
***4326;إلهي وقفت***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?hmau1a12qkqdqb4
82
***4326;الوجد باكٍ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?dabvcfnj57nxhm6
83
***4326;إليك ابتهالي وفيك الرجاء***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?dvl4xd8thcdhvr6
84
***4326;إليكم أيها العشاق***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?4d8gyzsc2f5ejro
85
***4326;امام المرسلين***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?p7muyqdfh07emp5

----------


## هدوء عاصف

86
***4326;امانينا – لشباب المساجد***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6pq5llgpe8s3ipu
87
***4326;أماه خلي الدمع والتنهيدا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ctzebtctadebsn
88
***4326;أمست معاني النصر من كلماتي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?2y9j6w9rzrecfcn
89
***4326;أمي عائشة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?prla4ewfhnnh6i6
90
***4326;إن الذي أحياني***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6po3hp9w7dlj7gv
91
***4326;إن السلامة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?v4hq2izh3pyxco1
92
***4326;أن تدخلني ربي الجنة 1 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?2g1ht80kkcf8o35
93
***4326;أن تدخلني ربي الجنة  2 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6h0v62hs6vl6chg
94
***4326;إن سكت الدمع***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?5fho2lt253iz8ai
95
***4326;إن همي فوق همي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?cru4hcybaq4mq0s
96
***4326;أنا الإنسان***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?kmyc85y8xjlmrq4
97
***4326;أنا الداعي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?1xstakf73c79tid
98
***4326;أنا غزة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?1a4uact91enzl67
99
***4326;أنا مشتاق ليك والله***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?pso5kr0x1ragefa
100
***4326;أنا من بوابة الأقصى***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?fyaii7bgzpjigu3

----------


## هدوء عاصف

101
***4326;أنا من وين ما جيبك تجيني يا الحزن بعناد***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?5bvomc17ix83jmw
102
***4326;أنتِ العلا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?s038f7z6y7skde6
103
***4326;أنتم نجوم للدنا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?zffaowlujxs2pez
104
***4326;آه لو تدورن عني من أكون***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?gv1180whz1frhxc
105
***4326;آهات تتبعها أنّات***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?4u7dehc2i6bw9s4
106
***4326;أي جرح***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ndznwafqnryephz
107
***4326;أيها العالم***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?xkji10gs741csls
108
***4326;أحببتها منذ الصغر***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?iu2o6kt0q5vs23l
109
***4326;بأرسل لك احساسي يمسيك بالخير***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?mec7as0ocj00dvz
110
***4326;بداية هم***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?iq02bqhnbagcd85
111
***4326;بسمة العيد***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?1ab73c74dc2j3ir
112
***4326;بعد عني حبيب الروح***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?s32fc9i3o909rdn
113
***4326;بك أستجير 1 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?p7dpu7b0a14f0rg
114
***4326;بك أستجير 2 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6qv4xcxg5xl956x
115
***4326;بكيت وهل بكاء القلب يجدي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?djt0u1ej00qhwb3
116
***4326;بمسح دموعي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?wrfbkpjrbnx5kug
117
***4326;بي حنين للدموع***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6cttnrvoqp7hlau
118
***4326;تؤمل يوما إنك تتوب***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?2rfpxpgwrzkzo4j
119
***4326;تدب الروح***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?weaym86bgxrb7ad
120
***4326;تدري بتقصيري تعرف عيوبي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?0tlc117i366laj5

----------


## هدوء عاصف

121
***4326;ترانيم وألحان***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?a15ifz8rjbwuk2n
122
***4326;تزاحم بالضمير هموم***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6eqso6w8r4tig0a
123
***4326;تغني حروفي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?bvl7da4rbzgcvv6
124
***4326;تفكرت يوما بمعني الصديق***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6oi9d1aay96qsx9
125
***4326;تلك التقى***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?in1z2jfx1opnboa
126
***4326;تمشي برجلك***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?u6dnched3j6wgvr
127
***4326;تناه العشق فيكم***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?5vxplc5yfcxmaep
128
***4326;تهون الحياة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?67pdnkb30n8runu
129
***4326;تودعني***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?9hk6ibmidowfyzu
130
***4326;توصي شي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?assyy91z0mr5pt1
131
***4326;تيهي جمالاً***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?314buky41197b78
132
***4326;جاتني الأخبار***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?alnatin1h8v0l7h
133
***4326;جدد حياة القلب بالقرآنِ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?i9medgcbt04bxv5
134
***4326;جربتها***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?xu8to1bt0t0c5wi
135
***4326;جرحٌ جديد***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?7xc4n49ystfpiw6
136
***4326;جروح القلب***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ywz9ko5822qnqqs
137
***4326;جنة الرضوان***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?58voals06lu56u6
138
***4326;حبنا للمصطفى منهج ودين***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?uwf5an44ol3rys7
139
***4326;حبيتك من قلبي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?kuru561i7iv0kjc
140
***4326;حزن الغياب***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?paynh67o370o255

----------


## هدوء عاصف

141
***4326;حزنٌ عميق***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?c3vw7773l3o4v70
142
***4326;حكم القدر***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?tdbjh1b86286xo4
143
***4326;حنيني 1 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?x2p68zpy1aywfaw
144
***4326;حنيني 2 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?d2712o3kl2tn0la
145
***4326;حور العين تناديني 1 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?v419f8vbe3vngby
146
***4326;حور العين تناديني 2 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?bbd7qovoqbievsw
147
***4326;حور العين تناديني 4 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ajmhx1l918s2ajg
148
***4326;حور العين تناديني بصدى 3 ***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?9fcukm9klshwvv3
149
***4326;خانك الطرف***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?vd7zrwk29xmfk7a
150
***4326;خذ الشوق***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ng9eviqdffcsozz
151
***4326;خطاك الشر يا غالي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?t2j288dwr1pfwo2
152
***4326;خطوتي صارت ثقيلة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?nn5a1yia3omcbb0
153
***4326;خير القرون***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?4gsp7hmh929r7yh
154
***4326;خير أيام الفتي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?bd8vhdlzek97rf5
155
***4326;خيركم لأهله***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?dedmlx9m9h2o7dm
156
***4326;درب حبي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?bw4t4lpbdiu8brk
157
***4326;دع الهوى***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ellz0inff9ejwu6
158
***4326;دعاني حبيبي وخير رسول***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?cgedt3jsg8wcvno
159
***4326;دعوني أناجي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?w2fablhqhtwu3vh
160
***4326;دقت طبول الحرب فمضى مسرعا***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?knnnp33eswps6ba

----------


## هدوء عاصف

161
***4326;دلني أين الطريق***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?knnnp33eswps6ba
162
***4326;دم الأحباب في الأقصى يسيل***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?0bz2ywlc2v4i95o
163
***4326;دموع العين***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?33k2c19badc1p5o
164
***4326;دنيا الدنية***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?y19mb6424ke0ilh
165
***4326;دوماً لك الحمد***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?vzd1zhxwjipxipl
166
***4326;ذاب قلبي***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ba4n3xnx939unxf
167
***4326;ذنوبك يا مغرور***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?8bazfuxrs2fxzfy
168
***4326;رأيتِ اشتياق الصحاري***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?mjeua2gyzmjz92j
169
***4326;رباط الأخوة طوق النجاة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?9452qlia2ltkkvy
170
***4326;ربيع الخير يا غزة***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?x2no220ol46ao1q
171
***4326;رحل من هو يسليني***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?hm0gh24mkk5535v
172
***4326;رحلت فأجذب الوجدان وهلت دمعها العينان***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?52dkdxxj26ykn4z
173
***4326;رسول الله***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ms1o2yfqmgz59m3
174
***4326;رسول الله آلمني***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?92g69yuetud0me2
175
***4326;رغم الجراح***4326;
http://www.mediafire.com/?6hub20axew6ksy9

----------

